
Bill Gates: top ten greatest hits (and misses) - the Microsoft years - Mystalic
http://www.engadget.com/2008/06/27/bill-gates-top-ten-greatest-hits-and-misses-the-microsoft-y/
======
dkasper
Hmm, I don't know if I would call Windows CE one of their bigger successes.

